# Pokemon:Origins



## shinyabsol (Oct 2, 2013)

Not sure if this should be in the anime forum or not.

The trailer.

Four special episodes airing on 15th November, telling the story of the first games. Thoughts on this? To me it's awesome because I love gen 1, and I never found the normal anime that interesting. 

Also, dat music.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 2, 2013)

I only heard about it about a week ago. Really looking forward to it.

I wonder what Pooface will be called in English. I mean the trailer says it's based on red and blue versions, so he'll probably be called Blue to be consistent with the English games, but he's clearly wearing green!

Also people are saying it's weird that it looks like Charizard is surviving underwater. There's nothing inconstant about that! You can send out fire Pokémon when you're underwater in RSE so I don't see the problem!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2013)

It's really good.

There are some streams on Japanese sites if you want to see raws, but I don't think I can link them. Lots of interface references. Battles are oddly brutal compared to the anime.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 2, 2013)

hopeandjoy said:


> Lots of interface references.


You mean like, "press start to open the menu" ?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Like, HP bars on screen when battling Brock and every episode opens at the Load Game/Save Game/Options screen and ends with the save screen.


----------



## norblarchoop (Oct 2, 2013)

Its supposed to be really violent too


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2013)

Not really? More so than the anime but it's not HARDCORE RAWR.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2013)

It wasn't as good as I was hoping but it was still fun!



Spoiler: spoilers



I don't like how they included mega Charizard at the end :|

I did like how Mewtwo was super powerful though. In the games I always thought it was silly how you could just catch/faint it.
Although it made me wonder again why Mewtwo went to Cerulean Cave in the first place. Was it to hide? Train itself?

Also also at the end when Mr Fuji is being told that Red is going after Mewtwo there's a brief shot of the Pokémon in his house and the Growlithe there is so cute playing with a cuddly toy that looks like a substitute. It's just there gnawing on it like a proper dog. So cute!

The reason I didn't like it as much as I thought I would was because I just didn't feel too involved. The only battle Red lost at all throughout the entire thing was the first one with Green. There wasn't really any tension I guess. I know it's hard to do that when you're basing it off of a game and people who play the game know what's going to happen. But hey, the proper anime does it. I may not watch it much any more but at least when I do I feel somewhat invested in what Ash is doing. Maybe it's also because it was so short that they had to montage him catching a bunch of Pokémon and beating most of the gym leaders and the Elite Four, so it was already established that he was really good at everything, so there wasn't much doubt that he could beat Giovanni and Green.
Eh, I don't think I'm explaining myself very well here.

Also from watching it I found out that Jolteon's Japanese name is Thunders and Zapdos is Thunder? Doesn't that get confusing? D:


----------

